# 1973 Schwinn Super Sport



## hdcustom2 (May 20, 2011)

I have a 1973 Schwinn Super Sport that is sunset orange and in really great all original shape.  It has Schwinn accessories such as a travel bag mounted under seat, generator with lights, and is all in really good condition.  I believe it even has the original tires on it and not dry rotted.  I have the original owners manual also!  I'm looking to sell it because I have too many bikes, so if anyone is interested I can send pics and will take a reasonable offer.  Just let me know!


----------



## curtis odom (May 22, 2011)

The Schwinn cro-moly fillet brazed framed road bikes are pulling some pretty good asking prices, don't know if they are selling?


----------



## how (May 23, 2011)

They dont go for much here in Michigan, I bought one that cleaned up pretty nice for 40 bucks, been riding it for 2 years now.  I see them here for 100 to about 350. I listed mine once for 150 and got no response. I am glad I didnt sell it. 

The bikes in good condition should go for 300 but they dont around here. I just saw one listed for a hundred bucks but it didnt have the Brooks seat.


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2011)

Post a pic and a location! More info.Does it still have the Brooks saddle? If so ,what condition.Size of the frame. The more info the better when trying to sell a bike.


----------

